# How many rounds?



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

When guns are posted for sale the question of "how many rounds?" always comes up. The answer is usually "less than fifty". Now here's my question, who buys a gun, and takes it to the range and shoots "less than fifty"? Now to clarify, I am talking about CCW firearms. For some of these guns, fifty rounds is only 3 full magazines. You mean to tell me that you bought this great gun, took it to the range and loaded it 3 times. I wouldn't feel comfortable carrying a gun that I had only shot "less than fifty" times. Not really a complaint, but let's not be used car salesmen.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Some have a pretty fast turnover of guns.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

cantonmentmike said:


> When guns are posted for sale the question of "how many rounds?" always comes up. The answer is usually "less than fifty". Now here's my question, who buys a gun, and takes it to the range and shoots "less than fifty"? Now to clarify, I am talking about CCW firearms. For some of these guns, fifty rounds is only 3 full magazines. You mean to tell me that you bought this great gun, took it to the range and loaded it 3 times. I wouldn't feel comfortable carrying a gun that I had only shot "less than fifty" times. Not really a complaint, but let's not be used car salesmen.


Very unlikely that you are gonna find a gun barrel that is "shot out" for sale on here either by a reputable member. Their for I think it's a ignorant question to ask.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mullet: I don't think the question was meant to be accusatory. It's one of those go to numbers like under 200K miles or Low miles that we all use but it sounds a little silly when you think of it. I know since owning my revolver (Wheel gun cherry) I've fired 80 rounds through it.two boxes purchased in one day the other 30 were fed into another persons revolver so i could shoot it. I think less than 50 is a little more informative than less than a box. I don't know why but it sounds better to me.

Also there are some guns we buy and realize it's not for us or something newer and cooler comes along and we just want to cut and run.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

For a regular member I will trust them, I don't say if I am not sure, had one just today with less than a box and probably less than 30 rds. Female got it for a house/car gun, shot to qualify and never shot it again.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I always chuckle when folks want an "unfired" gun - even going so far as to tell the ignoramus behind the Academy counter that a brand new gun "looks like it's been fired"....

News flash - ALL firearms are fired before they leave the factory!

Most gun purchasers will never approach "wearing a gun out" for any firearm they own. Many do buy & sell without ever firing a shot, however.

I feel that any handgun intended for self defense work needs a minimum of 250 rounds through it before it can be considered reliable. If I can save money by picking up a "like new" firearm that has had a few hundred rounds of target ammo through it - great! However, I'm still going to run it through my typical break-in routine before carrying it...


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

If a gun does not shoot the way i like (perfect like a glock, it gets sold)

I NEVER ask round count on a used gun, i frankly dont care

The thing i do care about, is year of manufacture (mainly for glocks) and the condition of the FINISH (i cant accept rust, on any gun, i wont own a blued weapon with a spot of rust on it)


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I think it's usually just a question people ask because they are mulling over the deal and want to ask something to make their interest known...I have never seen "how many rounds fired? 20,000"


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

cantonmentmike said:


> When guns are posted for sale the question of "how many rounds?" always comes up. The answer is usually "less than fifty". Now here's my question, who buys a gun, and takes it to the range and shoots "less than fifty"? Now to clarify, I am talking about CCW firearms. For some of these guns, fifty rounds is only 3 full magazines. You mean to tell me that you bought this great gun, took it to the range and loaded it 3 times. I wouldn't feel comfortable carrying a gun that I had only shot "less than fifty" times. Not really a complaint, but let's not be used car salesmen.



ever think some guns dont fit the person


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

My model 41 Smith probably has 100K rounds thru it.

I've fixed what been broke on it over the years, but accuracy has never fallen off.

Joraca


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Most firearm owners don't put a large number of rounds through their gun. I would venture to say that most people (casual gun owner) will put less than 1k through their gun while they own it.

I would ideally want at least 500 rounds through a gun before I could trust it, but 250 is acceptable if there are no failures. If I were buying a used gun I would like some rounds through the gun. Its like buying a shoe that's already broken in.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a 10/22 barrel with well over 100K down it and it still shoots the same as it did when I got it. I dont think the average guy can shoot out a barrel.If I had plenty of money to buy ammo I'd sure try to blow out my MINI 14's barrel,it shoots like crap.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

IMO, shoes that are broken in don't fit right.
I had a glock 22 for about 3-4 years that maybe had 2-3boxes through it, it shot great and I used it for finishing off any deer that didn't like thier headshots. I sold it too a friend that didn't like the way it "fibrated" in his hands. great gun, under 50 rounds............no, but still in very good condition. I have friends I wouldn't buy a used coffee cup from, I guess you just gotta take your chances.
The guy I sold the Glock too, traded me a SKS as partial trade. it was just a SKS, now it is still all stock but very clean and beautiful.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

The revolver I used in competition started life as a M14, rebarreled and reworked by the great Frank Glenn and it was used when taken to him. I shot that revolver for 8 years heavily in competition. I conservatively shot 30,000+ rounds a year thru it, and it shot just as accurately and dependably as the day I picked it up from the smith.
A guy could shoot a lifetime, before ever wearing out a handgun barrel, the inards might fly to flinders, but the barrel would still be fine.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

It should be "there" not "their". If you are going to throw out the word "ignorant" you should proof read first.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The first time I took my G19 to the range, I put 100 rounds through it, and 50 through the 45, and wished I had brought more ammo... but that's just me. I wouldn't spend 10-15 bucks for a box of ammo, and then drive a ways to the gun range and then pay $10 to shoot 3 mags worth


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I have many guns in my safe with under 50 rounds some even less.I have a benalli nova I can not ever remember shooting. however I can not see carrying a gun I have never shot or am not trained on , but you would be surprised how many carry guns never leave the holster.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

floorguy said:


> but you would be surprised how many carry guns never leave the holster.



I think alot of this is due to not having some where close/cheap/convenient to shoot at. I use my backyard.Most folks cant due to being in city limits.If a city ever grows enough to encompass my land then I will move.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

Out of the 61 firearms currently in my safe, I've only shot 10-15 of them.

In February I shot several for the first time.

SIG 229 owned for 3 years, I had never shot it till then, 2 mags

PF9 owned for 1 year, never shot till then, 1 mag

I could go on and on....


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Some have a pretty fast turnover of guns.


Sheldon?

Rick


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, all good things to think about. Just for the record, I usually always buy used. I don't care how many rounds have been shot. I have a few firearms with lots of use. I know all guns have been factory fired (wouldn't that be a great job to have!). I buy used to avoid a lot of the paper trail that goes with new.


----------

